# Solved: Msconfig max memory problem



## jargo18 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi 
I set my max memory under advanced boot options in msconfig.exe and rebooted now my operating system will not start up with options to repair etc. whitch do not work. I have acess to command prompt in the advanced repair options so I wonderd whether I could get rid of setting max memory, whitch is causing my computer to crash on start up. I can reset the machine to factory settings however if I can get away from this, it would be a better option. 
Thanks 
Jacob


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

In the command Prompt, type *bcdedit*
Look for the *Windows Boot Loader* entry that contains an item named *truncatememory*
Note the identifier for that entry, it may be *{default}* or *{current}*, or may be a long GUID like *{8eea9b82-d5b1-11de-9d24-80972e3a13c7}*
Enter this command:
*bcdedit /deletevalue identifier truncatememory*
replacing *identifier* with the correct one you noted for that entry.

The screen shot is when booted to Safe Mode with Command Prompt.
Accessing the Command Prompt by booting to the DVD and choosing *Repair your Computer*, the identifier for that same entry is shown as *{default}*


----------



## jargo18 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi 
Many thanks for this it has saved my computer the only thing I would have to ask now is if I have limited my ram by doing this and if there is any steps I need to take to unlimit it. Anyway big thanks
Jacob


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Removing that line removes the limit, and un-checks the *Maximum Memory* box in *msconfig | Boot | Advanced Options*.


----------



## jargo18 (Jun 16, 2010)

Got you, thanks then it now works fine, glad to have my computer back. 
Thanks 
Jacob


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You're Welcome!

Jerry


----------

